# Comprobacion de transistores



## Palino (Feb 23, 2007)

Estoy buscando algun tutorial sobre comprobación de transistores... tengo un tester que creo que permite hacerlo, pero no se todavía lo que significa "hFE"...?
basicamente lo que necesito es saber cual es la base, el colector y el emisor... de la manera que sea...
y si conocen una buena pagina con un registro de los componentes electronicos, sus datasheets y todo eso, mejor... porque en los locales de electronica que he consultado me dicen -"ah no.. para averiguar eso, tenes que tener el manual... sale 20 dolares".
... acá hay mejor onda...

Gracias


----------



## thevenin (Feb 24, 2007)

Eso es muy fácil:

Patillas desconocidas un transistor NPN:

123

Téster en escala de diodos:

Se sabe que los diodos en directa conducen, y en inversa no:

Buscas una patilla con la punta positiva hasta que conduzca con las otras dos: aparentemente es la base:

Supongamos que encuentras que la uno conduce con las otras dos:

1-2 Da un valor X
1-3 Da un valor ligeramente mayor

Por lo tanto 2 es el colector, y 3 es el emisor ya que la región de emisor es mayor y por lo tanto debe dar mayor caida de tensión (es decir mayor resistencia).

A continuación la contra prueba:
Punta negativa en el 1, positiva en el 2 (diodo colector en inversa): no debe conducir
Punta negativa en el 1, positiva en el 3 (diodo emisor en inversa): no debe conducir
2-3 No debe conducir de ninguna forma, ni directa ni inversamente.

Si se cumplen todas las condiciones has indentificado el patillaje y comprobado el mismo.

Se deben cumplir todas sin excepción, nunca te dejes ninguna prueba, a veces parece que base-emisor está correcta, base colector está correcta, pero cuando haces la contraprueba te das cuenta de que también conducen, estando mal por lo tanto el transistor.

En el PNP tan sólo hay que invertir el razomiento expuesto.

Añadir también que esa prueba con un téster no significa que el transistor esté correcto.
Mide su Beta que variará bastante de un transistor a otro.
También puede ocurrir que presente falsos contactos debido al aumento de temperatura, y eso con un téster no se puede detectar.


----------



## Palino (Feb 24, 2007)

Genial. Bastante claro.
En mi tosco razonamiento habia hecho algo asi, pero no sabia bien como interpretarlo
Lo pongo en funcionamiento y te aviso

Gracias


----------



## Palino (Feb 24, 2007)

Queria colaborar con algo... tal vez algunos conozcan la pagina www.profesormolina.com.ar ... esta bastante bien.
En ella encontré, dentro de la sección "electronica" - "componentes" - "cómo probar componentes" ... un instructivo claro con gráficos APB... (q es mi caso)
Estos servirian para ilustrar la detellada ayuda que me ha brindado thevenin más arriba (gracias nuevamente)
Por favor moderadores, chequeen la información... no me gustaria dar malas referencias.

Gracias Totales!


----------



## Palino (Feb 24, 2007)

Para ampliar... vayan tambien en la misma pag al link "Identificación y Medición de Componentes"...

....si le llego a pifiar a un transistor, me dedico a la reposteria...


----------



## elmario (May 24, 2007)

Hola gente, muy buena la información
quisiera saber si alguno de uds. sabe como identificar con el tester las patillas de un Jfet cuando no se consigue la hoja de datos, o por ahi si se consigue pero he notado que para un mismo tipo de fet 2 fabricantes le ponen las patillas en diferente ubicacion (que mala leche!!)
Gracias y Saludos


----------



## Etherman (Jun 10, 2007)

Lo que dice thevenin es una manera muy practica de comprobar como estan distribuidas las patillas en un transistore BJT. Siempre es una manera rapida si no se cuenta con la hoja de especificaciones del fabricante.

Si ademas tenemos un multimetro con la funcion de comprobacion de diodos podemos revisar en que par de patas hay una caida de 0.5 a 0.7 volts, estas seran la base y el emisor. Siendo la base la que este conectada a la terminar positiva del multimetro y el emisor la que este conectada a la terminal negativa (normalmente la punta negra). Esto para el caso de los NPN

Interesante la pagina que proporcionan.


----------



## tonygtguitar (Oct 8, 2008)

entonces quedamos en que entre base y emisor con un tester debe dar un valor de resistencia mas alto que si medimos base y colector que dara un valor mas bajo no?


----------



## FELIBAR12 (Oct 8, 2008)

yo pruebo los transistores con un tester analogo y siempre entre colector y emisor en cualquiera de los sentidos no se mueve la aguja.si se mueve ligeramente el transistor tiene fuga. o si se mueve bastante,tenemos problemas!


----------



## tonygtguitar (Oct 8, 2008)

te entiendo,la pregunta no era esa,yo lo que preguntaba es que para saber cual es el colector y cual es la base en un transistor es facil:
entre base y emisor obtendremos en el sentido de paso una resistencia mayor que la que obtendremos entre base y colector,esta ultima seria mas baja con lo cual entre base y colector habra una resistencia mas baja que entre base y emisor.


luego para saber si es pnp o npn se coloca la punta positiva del tester en la base y una de las puntas negras en colector o emisor,da igual,si me marca resistencia eso indica que hay paso en ese sentido,con lo cual es un transistor npn 

¿me equivoco en algo? 
que me corrijan


----------



## NAHUEL_15_33 (Jul 3, 2009)

como puedo hacer para medir el emisor y el colector poniendo el multimetro en esa opcian d hfe?


----------



## alexus (Jul 3, 2009)

bue, primero que nada hfe, lo que mide es la ganacia del transistor o el beta.

para identificar los pines, debes poner el selector del multimetro en la posicion de "ohm´s", y con las puntas de prueba, vas probando, para primero encontrar la base, que es el unico que "da resistencia" con los demas dos.

despues que lograstes identificar la base, vas midiendo los demas para identificar el colector y el emisor, el emisor lo identificas facil, es el que, midiendo entre el y base, da mas resistencia qeu entre colector y base.

luego de esto, lo anotas y utilizas la opcion hfe, para saber su beta, por mas que sean de igual caracteristica, su beta varia de uno a otro.

espero aver sido de ayuda. atte. alexus.


----------



## Dircio (Abr 10, 2012)

NAHUEL_15_33 dijo:


> como puedo hacer para medir el emisor y el colector poniendo el multimetro en esa opcian d hfe?


 Tal vez esté fuera de tiempo esta respuesta, pero creo que siempre hay gente buscando en este util archivo, y vine a dar aquí buscando otro tipo de información. Asi que no me salgo sin antes decir que:
Para usar esa parte del multímetro es mejor saber primero cual pata es cual. Solo selecciona la parte donde está dibujado un diodo y el simbolo de sonido que son unas simples rayitas en forma de onditas, estando ahí puedes ubicar la base, el emisor y colector tal y como lo describieron arriba. Una ves ubicadas las patas del transistor, ahora si vamos a usar esa parte que marcaste en rojo hFE para saber el beta, insertando las patas en donde corresponda.
Si me equivoco que me corrijan para que sigamos teniendo la información más clara.

Saludos y que bien por estos foros, son un archivo muy valioso; espero que nunca desaparescan de aquí.


----------



## aquileslor (Abr 10, 2012)

Tengan en cuenta para las pruebas que en la función ohmetro, las puntas de prueba de los testers digitales son tal cual: la rojo positiva y negra negativa. En cambio en los testers de aguja ( o analógicos)es al revez: la pata positiva es la negra y la negativa es la roja. Esto es así por el diseño de cada tipo de tester. Ojo en ohmetro. Para los otros menesteres es como dice el color.


----------



## moises95 (Dic 14, 2012)

Haber si he entendido bien:

 Transistor NPN (6 pruebas)



  Base colector  da un valor, inversa no conduce (infinito)

  Base emisor  da un valor  más alto (450)  inversa no conduce (infinito)

  Emisor colector e inversa (no conduce de ninguna manera)


¿Son así las pruebas? O me equiboco en algo?

Otra cosa, estoy midiendo un 2n3055 y en una prueba me da 413, en la otra 409 (base emisor, base colector), hay muy poca diferencia ¿Es normal?


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 14, 2012)

moises95 dijo:


> ......¿Son así las pruebas? O me equiboco en algo?


Está bien


> .. . .Otra cosa, estoy midiendo un 2n3055 y en una prueba me da 413, en la otra 409 (base emisor, base colector), hay muy poca diferencia ¿Es normal?


Esa diferencia entre mediciones es normal.

¿ Como anda de batería tu multímetro ?


----------



## moises95 (Dic 14, 2012)

No creo que este gastada la pila, no lo indica y las puse no hace mucho.

He medido otro que me da 422 y 422, eso si que es raro , las demas mediciones da infinito, por lo que esta bien, pero eso de 422 y 422 no se  ¿Es correcta esa medición?


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 14, 2012)

¿ Leíste lo que escribí ?



Fogonazo dijo:


> .....Esa diferencia entre mediciones es normal......




*Edit:*
Para mas información:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/prueba-componentes-electronicos-activos-13/


----------

